# NCAA Tournament (3/17)/ 2nd round game discussion....



## apelman42

Alright ya'll, these games are going to pick up, but not until the 2nd wave of games. I expect Ohio St. to win this one with control.


----------



## HB

Ohio St. playing zone just makes Oden more dangerous


----------



## Diable

I guess this Ohio State game is only about thirty minutes from Xavier's campus isn't it...Of course there's probably as many Ohio State fans in Cincinnati


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Oden is struggling offensively early on. I really like Lavenders game.


----------



## Tooeasy

conley with that NASTY spin move in the paint was awesome, but xavier came with weakside help and broke up his easy layup. in other news, othello hunter is a blast to watch.


----------



## Diable

I thought Oden already had one foul...that one was all too obvious


----------



## HB

FUN game


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HB said:


> FUN game



I dunno. The refs are controlling it a bit too much for me.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Lavender is making Conley look like a slug! (Not really but he's fast!) 

He has such quick hands and has already snatched two balls from inside the post.


----------



## HB

Yeah Geaux, its turned into a foul fest


----------



## apelman42

It seems like refs all over the tournament are trying to take over games. It's getting out of hand to tell you the truth.


----------



## HB

Oden is too mechanical


----------



## bball2223

The refs just blew a call right before the half. The tip in by Odn was a basket interference. But that was a good first half lets see if OSU will pull away or Xavier can hang in there.


----------



## Diable

I get the feeling that Ohio State will chuck their way out of the tournament at some point.Be okay with me if they do it today...Now they go in to Oden for an easy basket.That must be a very complex concept since noone seems to grasp it.

Second foul on Oden


----------



## GNG

If Ohio State can escape today, I have a feeling Chris Lofton and Tennessee will wax the floor with them.

Which will kinda doom my bracket.


----------



## Tooeasy

HB said:


> Oden is too mechanical


how was that move for mechanical?


----------



## JuX

Man, this is a true test for Ohio St.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Wow Oden has been neutralized this game. Well he has really neutralized himself.


----------



## HKF

This is why guys like Oden belong in the pros. I simply hate watching college basketball from a big man perspective. It's just not a big man game.


----------



## HKF

What are you doing Conley?


----------



## HKF

What will do Ohio State in is their guard play.


----------



## HKF

What percentage of fouls do you think big men get in college? Are 75% of them block/charge variety or establishing position in the post? I think so.


----------



## Diable

Holy freaking ****...What a shot


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Xavier will be happy to trade 3's for 2's all game...


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I'd like to say this is gonna turn out to be the best game of the tourney so far... 4 fouls on Oden. Huge!


----------



## Diable

Four on Oden,but he stays in the game


----------



## HKF

Thad Matta is being horribly outcoached.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I want to see how Oden responds here. This should tell me a lot.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Thad Matta is being horribly outcoached.


By his best friend and protege no les...


----------



## Sunsfan81

*GO XAVIER!!!*


----------



## Sunsfan81

I'm shocked. I thought Ohio St. had the easiest road to the Final 4.


----------



## HKF

People are talking about Oden's defense, but is guarding a 6'6 PF 20 feet from the basket. Why is Matta not in a 3-2 zone or a 1-3-1? Xavier has no intention of scoring in the paint. They just are shooting 3's.


----------



## Sunsfan81

9 point lead!!! :clap2:


----------



## HKF

Matta most want to lose, why did he take out Oden? How are they going to rebound?


----------



## Diable

I juest remembered that Sean Miller was on Sendek's staff at NC State...His brother Archie was on that team.A little guy,but he could really shoot the ball.


----------



## GNG

Gotta hate Oden State's guards. None of them have a conscience, and not in a good way like Stephen Curry.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> Matta most want to lose, why did he take out Oden? How are they going to rebound?


He's scared of a 5th foul, but at this point, you can't take him out.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

My brackets are gonna get ****ed up if Ohio St. blows this...


----------



## HKF

There's less than 3 minutes left. You can't be worrying about a 5th foul. I knew when Gus Johnson was at this site, that there was the chance for an upset. This dude always calls one upset per year, that completely changes the course of the tournament.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

He just about picked up number 5 right there!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Butler is going to be the hero here...


----------



## Sunsfan81

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :no: :rant:


----------



## HKF

2 point game. Xavier really trying to give this one away.


----------



## Sunsfan81

come on hit the FTs


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn!!!!! foul :curse:


----------



## Sunsfan81

come on, Xavier has to win this


----------



## HKF

Finally a game that actually gets your blood boiling.


----------



## Sunsfan81

what the hell was he thinking?????


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Damn Butler missed that bunny!


----------



## HB

Refs messed up, big time!!!


----------



## HKF

Lighty was fouled with no-call by the officials.


----------



## Tooeasy

hahah, oden just dropped cage like a bad habit.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Oden sent that guy flying, he's out.


----------



## Diable

I can't see why the refs didn't cross their arms right there.

How can that not be an intentional foul on Oden?


----------



## Pioneer10

How was that not a foul on xavier on the putback attempt. I hate college refs


----------



## Sunsfan81

come on, hit these FTs


----------



## HB

Welp there goes my final four team


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Sunsfan81 said:


> Oden sent that guy flying, he's out.


Oden wouldnt really help anyway. Its a perimeter game now...


----------



## Tooeasy

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ****tttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Sunsfan81

*nooooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## Tooeasy

omg omg omg i just lost my voicebox.


----------



## Pioneer10

There is karma lol


----------



## HB

I take that back, thank you babay!!!!!

March madness at its best


----------



## myst

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RC06

Oh my god, Ron Lewis!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Oh well I was wrong Lewis is the hero of regulation. Maybe Butler is the hero in OT...

And in regards to my last statement about Oden not being needed...Ouch...They could use him in OT :biggrin:


----------



## HKF

Lewis. Oh ****.


----------



## Diable

If I am an Xavier fan I say the refs gave that to Ohio St.There is no way in hell you can not call that foul on Oden intentional whether it's the end of the game or the start of the game.


----------



## GNG

no Way!


----------



## RC06

What a game baby, what a game! We're going to OT baby! This is March Madness at its finest!


----------



## Sunsfan81

I knew it!!!! If he didn't both FTs, they were going to tie it. :curse: :sad:


----------



## HKF

Big missed FT by Xavier. Could be the difference between going home and losing.


----------



## HKF

Diable said:


> If I am an Xavier fan I say the refs gave that to Ohio St.There is no way in hell you can not call that foul on Oden intentional whether it's the end of the game or the start of the game.


If he made the FT the game is over.


----------



## Pioneer10

OSA is foolish: they dont do a good job of getting the ball to Oden at all. Lucky to go into OT, but i'll take it


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

This Ohio St./Xavier game is pretty darn good....


----------



## HB

Diable said:


> If I am an Xavier fan I say the refs gave that to Ohio St.There is no way in hell you can not call that foul on Oden intentional whether it's the end of the game or the start of the game.


Shaq did the same thing to Kidd the other night. The stronger guy always wins in situations like that.


----------



## ukfan_suns

That was great. Never post but that deserves it. I was acually cheering, on my own in England. Go Ohio!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Iceman said:


> What a game baby, what a game! We're going to OT baby! This is March Madness at its finest!


Dickie V?


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Like I said, best game so far... Conley stepping up big time in OT.


----------



## Pioneer10

Conley is a star: wish the Cavs had a chance at him


----------



## Sunsfan81

You know Ohio St. is going to win now.


----------



## RC06

Mike Conley is on fire!

69-64 Ohio State!


----------



## HB

Time Out please


----------



## Sunsfan81

Game over, Xavier is done. Should have called a timeout earlier.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Pioneer10 said:


> Conley is a star: wish the Cavs had a chance at him



That would be sweet...:gopray:


----------



## HKF

This is what I needed to see from Conley. I need to see him perform without Oden.


----------



## Tooeasy

this is EXACTLY what ohio state needed to light a fire under their asses. Their gonna play a whole different inside outside ballgame if they win this and utilize oden more, because they did a pathetic job today, shying away from him way to much.


----------



## Sunsfan81

The tournament still sucks. Still need a big upset.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

**** **** mother****er i'm at my friend's house and they follow the Sabbath!! No TV till Sundown! I'm relying on you guys to keep me up to date!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Damn Cook way to show up...


----------



## Seanzie

That just put it out of reach.


----------



## RC06

Cook with a three for Ohio State! It's over folks.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Serrated Shadow said:


> **** **** mother****er i'm at my friend's house and they follow the Sabbath!! No TV till Sundown! I'm relying on you guys to keep me up to date!!


Game over, Ohio State won.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Serrated Shadow said:


> **** **** mother****er i'm at my friend's house and they follow the Sabbath!! No TV till Sundown! I'm relying on you guys to keep me up to date!!


Tell them to drive you home...errr...walk home...


----------



## Tooeasy

I'm glad to see cook actually make a basket today, goodness gracious. I thought when he jacked up that 25 footer when there was like 5 minutes left in regulation he would cost them the game, he needs to be very glad luck was on their side today. luck of the irish baby!


----------



## HB

Stop with the 3's though


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Freshmen stepping it up in OT for OSU. 5 point lead, don't think Xavier can pull this one of...


----------



## Pioneer10

Tooeasy said:


> this is EXACTLY what ohio state needed to light a fire under their asses. Their gonna play a whole different inside outside ballgame if they win this and utilize oden more, because they did a pathetic job today, shying away from him way to much.


Exactly they did an absolutely pathetic job of getting the ball into the post. It's almost as if they don't practice getting the ball into Oden.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Geaux Tigers said:


> Tell them to drive you home...errr...walk home...


It's 35 minutes by car...by the time i got there...it'd be the elite 8.


----------



## DaBruins

Serrated Shadow said:


> **** **** mother****er i'm at my friend's house and they follow the Sabbath!! No TV till Sundown! I'm relying on you guys to keep me up to date!!


Umm. I thought Sabbath was Sunday?


----------



## HKF

3 point line is too close in college. Move it back please.


----------



## DaBruins

Serrated Shadow said:


> It's 35 minutes by car...by the time i got there...it'd be the elite 8.


You must not live in LA if you think 35 minutes is a far drive.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> 3 point line is too close in college. Move it back please.


Yeah and widen the court too...These boys are much bigger...


----------



## Serrated Shadow

DaBruins said:


> Umm. I thought Sabbath was Sunday?


His family is Adventist. They believe that Sabbath is Saturday.. :whoknows: I'm not one to argue with it, it's what they believe in.


----------



## HB

This Ohio state Jerseys are very similar to what Arizona had on yesterday


----------



## Sunsfan81

Damn this tournament still sucks ***


----------



## Doomsday Device

Man, Conley looks the same age as his dad.


----------



## BallStateCards

This tournament is the most predictable ever. Every single big team benefits off the roll of a ball and wins. It's frustrating to watch.


----------



## Sunsfan81

All they needed was one stinkin FT


----------



## GNG

Pioneer10 said:


> Exactly they did an absolutely pathetic job of getting the ball into the post. It's almost as if they don't practice getting the ball into Oden.


It's almost as if they practice NOT getting him the ball.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

DaBruins said:


> You must not live in LA if you think 35 minutes is a far drive.


Lol, nah i was referring to when he told me to walk home...I live outside of D.C....when there's traffic, driving 35 minutes to get where you need to go is a great day.


----------



## BallStateCards

Sunsfan81 said:


> All they needed was one stinkin FT


Akron feels their pain.


----------



## HB

Serrated Shadow said:


> His family is Adventist. They believe that Sabbath is Saturday.. :whoknows: I'm not one to argue with it, it's what they believe in.


How are you on a computer then?


----------



## Sunsfan81

Thad Matta you lucky son of a *****


----------



## Diable

I want to see the NCAA and the officials who did this game stand in front of some TV cameras and explain to me how that was not an intentional foul on Oden.You know damned well they can not do it and they will not do it.That's an affront to the game so far as I am concerned.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Ohio St. is going to win it all now. I don't see anyone beating them.


----------



## HB

Sunsfan81 said:


> Thad Matta you lucky son of a *****


Something tells me you didnt have OSU winning this game


----------



## croco

Finally a good game.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

HB said:


> How are you on a computer then?


They don't have a problem with it apparently...they just don't allow their kids to watch t.v. or play games on the Sabbath as far as i know...Honestly i'm not too familiar with all the rules here.

What's your guy's upset picks today?


----------



## HKF

HB said:


> This Ohio state Jerseys are very similar to what Arizona had on yesterday


New Nike Jerseys. Formed fitted.


----------



## Pioneer10

Rawse said:


> It's almost as if they practice NOT getting him the ball.


Well Shaq and Duncan never sniffed an NCAA title for the same reasons. College teams just love to jack 3's because the line is so short instead of working the ball into the post let alone ever doing a repost


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Pioneer10 said:


> Well *Shaq* and Duncan never sniffed an NCAA title for the same reasons. College teams just love to jack 3's because the line is so short instead of working the ball into the post let alone ever doing a repost


Yeah but watching Chris Jackson score 55 was fun...


----------



## GNG

Diable said:


> I want to see the NCAA and the officials who did this game stand in front of some TV cameras and explain to me how that was not an intentional foul on Oden.You know damned well they can not do it and they will not do it.That's an affront to the game so far as I am concerned.


I watched it three times and didn't think it should've been called a flagrant. :whoknows:


----------



## Sunsfan81

HB said:


> Something tells me you didnt have OSU winning this game


I did. I have them winning it all. I just don't like them and wanted the big upset.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Go Butler!!!


----------



## HKF

Diable said:


> I want to see the NCAA and the officials who did this game stand in front of some TV cameras and explain to me how that was not an intentional foul on Oden.You know damned well they can not do it and they will not do it.That's an affront to the game so far as I am concerned.


I have yet to see one called this year in the same situation where a team needs to foul. Why would you expect it now? No official is going to do that, just like an official who missed the foul that should have been called on Xavier when Lighty grabbed the offensive rebound. 

Are you complaining about that missed call? No you're not.


----------



## apelman42

Diable said:


> I want to see the NCAA and the officials who did this game stand in front of some TV cameras and explain to me how that was not an intentional foul on Oden.You know damned well they can not do it and they will not do it.That's an affront to the game so far as I am concerned.


Tell that dude to make his 2nd free throw and we wouldn't be worrying about this.

I think the play of the game was the steal by Conley after Butler hit that three to cut it to 4. That really changed the momentum.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Rawse said:



> I watched it three times and didn't think it should've been called a flagrant. :whoknows:


He used both arms and sent the guy flying.


----------



## GNG

apelman42 said:


> Tell that dude to make his 2nd free throw and we wouldn't be worrying about this.
> 
> I think the play of the game was the steal by Conley after Butler hit that three to cut it to 4. That really changed the momentum.


Six-point swing - that's when I started to think Ohio State was going to storm back.

Never expected Xavier to miss that second freebie though, let alone Lewis canning that 25-footer.


----------



## HKF

No one is giving credit to Lewis for making a heckuva shot under duress. He hit a 25 footer with two men on him that was straight CASH!


----------



## GNG

Sunsfan81 said:


> He used both arms and sent the guy flying.


Well yeah, he used two hands. Ohio State had to foul.

Are we really going to pin this loss on the refs not calling Oden for an intentional on that play...and not on Xavier's mistakes or Lewis' or Conley Jr's heroics?

Some of you are so desperate for an upset that you're now trying to stack the deck against the favorite and not give credit where it's due. Ohio State won that game. They goofed around until 4:00 left in regulation, but they won that game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Rawse said:


> Well yeah, he used two hands. Ohio State had to foul.
> 
> Are we really going to pin this loss on the refs not calling Oden for an intentional on that play...and not on Xavier's mistakes or Lewis' or Conley Jr's heroics?
> 
> Some of you are so desperate for an upset that you're now trying to stack the deck against the favorite. Ohio State won that game. They goofed around until 4:00 left in regulation, but they won that game.


How come these guys aren't saying anything about the obvious foul that wasn't called a second before on the putback attempt. College refs suck but they didn't decide this game


----------



## GNG

Butler's more fun to watch than Wisconsin. Even though they have a similar offensive philosophy. Can't put my finger on why, but when I watch Butler, I think "smart." When I watch Wisconsin, I fall asleep.


----------



## HB

Maryland you pathetic excuse of a team


----------



## GNG

Pioneer10 said:


> How come these guys aren't saying anything about the obvious foul that wasn't called a second before on the putback attempt.


Because they're frothing at the mouth for an upset so much, they're not being rational.


----------



## GNG

Should've been a homer and gone with Butler. Augh...


----------



## croco

Rawse said:


> Butler's more fun to watch than Wisconsin. Even though they have a similar offensive philosophy. Can't put my finger on why, but when I watch Butler, I think "smart." When I watch Wisconsin, I fall asleep.


Better coaching ?


----------



## Sunsfan81

Rawse said:


> Well yeah, he used two hands. Ohio State had to foul.
> 
> Are we really going to pin this loss on the refs not calling Oden for an intentional on that play...and not on Xavier's mistakes or Lewis' or Conley Jr's heroics?
> 
> Some of you are so desperate for an upset that you're now trying to stack the deck against the favorite and not give credit where it's due. Ohio State won that game. They goofed around until 4:00 left in regulation, but they won that game.


Had to foul, and a needlessly violent foul are different. There was no need for that. I am giving them credit. And Xavier choked.


----------



## GNG

Sunsfan81 said:


> Had to foul, and a needlessly violent foul are different. There was no need for that. I am giving them credit. And Xavier choked.


Needlessly violent. You act like Oden whacked him with a tire iron. :laugh:


----------



## Sunsfan81

Louisville Texas A&M should be good. I think Louisville wins since it's basically a home game.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Rawse said:


> Needlessly violent. You act like Oden whacked him with a tire iron. :laugh:


He fouled him much harder than he needed to.


----------



## apelman42

Pioneer10 said:


> How come these guys aren't saying anything about the obvious foul that wasn't called a second before on the putback attempt. College refs suck but they didn't decide this game


I agree 100%. I believe that he got hacked on that put back attempt.


----------



## apelman42

HKF said:


> No one is giving credit to Lewis for making a heckuva shot under duress. He hit a 25 footer with two men on him that was straight CASH!


Ok, I thought the momentum changer was Conley's steal and the play of the game was Lewis' shot.

Was there any doubt when he put it up?

No doubt...not in March.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Sunsfan81 said:


> He fouled him much harder than he needed to.


He was offbalance and when Oden came over to foul him he bumped him over a bit. No biggie. If he had to solid feet on the ground he would have just been fouled.


----------



## HKF

Louisville has better players than A&M. That was apparent to anyone who watched the Big East and the Big 12. Don't get me started on Maryland.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> Louisville has better players than A&M.


But A&M has the best player on the court.


----------



## HKF

Law was stripped clean and they called a foul.


----------



## HKF

Sunsfan81 said:


> But A&M has the best player on the court.


Derek Caracter and Terrence Williams play for Louisville. Law is not a better player than either of those guys. The Big 12 was a bad league. Durant wouldn't have done what he did in the Big East.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> Derek Caracter and Terrence Williams play for Louisville. Law is not a better player than either of those guys. The Big 12 was a bad league. Durant wouldn't have done what he did in the Big East.


Law is a national player of the year candidate. He's an awesome clutch player, great leader. I'd much rather have Law than those other two. Caracter is a bum.


----------



## apelman42

HKF said:


> Derek Caracter and Terrence Williams play for Louisville. Law is not a better player than either of those guys. The Big 12 was a bad league. Durant wouldn't have done what he did in the Big East.


I can't say that I agree with you there HKF. I think that overall the Big East is a better conference top to bottom, but if the Big 3 from the Big 12 went into the Big East they'd all be the best 3 teams...and that includes Georgetown. It took Georgetown the Big East conference to get back into their winning stride. They struggled in the preseason did they not? As for Durant, he put up spectacular numbers against A&M and Kansas...two of the better defensive teams in the country.


----------



## HKF

apelman42 said:


> I can't say that I agree with you there HKF. I think that overall the Big East is a better conference top to bottom, but if the Big 3 from the Big 12 went into the Big East they'd all be the best 3 teams...and that includes Georgetown. It took Georgetown the Big East conference to get back into their winning stride. They struggled in the preseason did they not? As for Durant, he put up spectacular numbers against A&M and Kansas...two of the better defensive teams in the country.


Disagree. I don't feel Texas, Kansas and A&M would be able to go to Notre Dame, Syracuse, West Virginia, UConn, Pitt, Villanova and end up with only 3 losses like Georgetown. Georgetown is a better team than all 3 of these teams.


----------



## apelman42

Maryland starting to play at their pace...Strawberry and Jones starting to hit shots...

The quality is starting to come here in the 2nd round.


----------



## HKF

This Osby dude is a hard worker for Maryland. Hard not to like him.


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> This Osby dude is a hard worker for Maryland. Hard not to like him.


Yeah, that kids a go-getter. I like them types.


----------



## Diable

Osby really had a huge impact on the Davidson game with blocks and assists and critical points and rebounds.I don't think he was playing much for Maryland until recently.


----------



## GNG

Two ultra-competitive games going on right now.


----------



## HKF

Butler-Maryland is just a great game. Butler plays so hard and just makes good basketball plays. Maryland has poor spacing.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Tie game. Great 1st half as expected.


----------



## HKF

Maryland 2 out of their last 8 free throws. Sad.


----------



## HKF

CBS is ridiculous with all of these stupid commercials.


----------



## HKF

Strawberry playing like a man possessed.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Come on Butler.


----------



## Sunsfan81

3 pointer! 5 point lead for Butler


----------



## GNG

I love the way Butler plays. They're a total "Indiana" team.


----------



## Sunsfan81

charge on Straw


----------



## HKF

That was a horrible offensive foul call. I mean horrible. You have to give a man a place to come down.


----------



## Diable

Wasn't part of Hoosiers filmed in Butler's gym.I know it looks like a HS gym..


Wow Maryland gets the big break and then turns it over on the charge.They won't have anyone else to blame for this loss.Butler just made the big shots and they just screwed themselves.


----------



## Sunsfan81

yes! Maryland doesn't get the rebound. Come on, hit both FTs.


----------



## Sunsfan81

what a nice play


----------



## HKF

A missed FT again. Mid-majors don't like putting the game away at the free throw line it appears.


----------



## Sunsfan81

0.6 seconds


----------



## rocketeer

wow that was a terrible charge call.

no way is that an offensive foul.

but maryland lost this game at the free throw line. and now my bracket is offcially dead.


----------



## HKF

A microcosm of Maryland's season. Playing down to the competition and losing.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Butler wins. :clap: 

At least there will be one mid-major in the sweet 16.


----------



## rocketeer

HKF said:


> A microcosm of Maryland's season. Playing down to the competition and losing.


i really think they would have had a good shot against florida too. they would have come to play against them.

i really expected maryland to win this game the whole time, even while they were trailing up until in the last two minutes when graves missed that layup, but then hit the 3 to take the 5 point lead.


----------



## Diable

Butler played better than Maryland,but they would have won if not for all the mistakes and missed free throws.Seems like the ball bounced Butler's way all day to me.

On replay that charge on Strawberry was absolutely horrendous.I didn't get a good look at it live,but wow that's not even close to being a charge and the guy is directly under the hoop


----------



## HKF

Sosa taking over this ball game. Start talking about this kid as one of the best freshman PG's in the country.


----------



## HKF

Directly under the basket. Just a bad call. Not even a bang bang call. Just bad.


----------



## Sunsfan81

6 point lead A&M


----------



## HB

Marcus...I mean Acie is just too calm


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn, fouled him behind the line


----------



## Sunsfan81

nice 3 point play there


----------



## HB

A & M is really well coached


----------



## Sunsfan81

Nice catch by Gus Johnson, LOL


----------



## HB

This game is intense


----------



## Pioneer10

Agree about Texas A&M being well coached at least this game: very patient with the ball trying to slow down the game and get a good shot


----------



## Sunsfan81

Wow what a game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Bricking the FT's


----------



## HB

Best game so far


----------



## Sunsfan81

Great game by Sosa.


----------



## zagsfan20

Gus Johnson cracks me up when he just yells out random things after a big play. Sometimes not even a big play and he's yelling stuff. He's still my favorite though, maybe even favorite in all sports.


----------



## HKF

Sosa is showing you how a star is born come tournament time. He will not let his team lose. 29 for the freshman, perfect from the line. The game of his life.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Man what else can you say about Edgar Sosa today... 

Gotta love Gus Johnson's enthusiasm for the game.


----------



## Sunsfan81

zagsfan20 said:


> Gus Johnson cracks me up when he just yells out random things after a big play. Sometimes not even a big play and he's yelling stuff. He's still my favorite though, maybe even favorite in all sports.


LOL I know, he yells like a maniac.


----------



## Sunsfan81

It's Acie Law time.


----------



## HB

You gotta be kidding me. Commercials again


----------



## HKF

Alley-oop.


----------



## Sunsfan81

excellent game


----------



## HB

Law has taken a beating today


----------



## HKF

Wish this game would hurry up and end. I have missed the first half of so many other games.


----------



## HB

Kirk is ballin'


----------



## Sunsfan81

bad turnover by Sosa


----------



## zagsfan20

CBS pissing me off yet again.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> Wish this game would hurry up and end. I have missed the first half of so many other games.


Why? It's been an awesome game. OT would be nice.


----------



## zagsfan20

If anybody's interested the Div. 3 tournaments on CSTV right now.


----------



## HKF

Too many timeouts. Why don't these coaches let their teams play? I'm sick of the Sonic Commercials.


----------



## HKF

This game has been stretched out to almost 2 and a half hours because of the timeouts and fouls. Too long.


----------



## HB

Fouls and timeouts have destroyed the flow of this game


----------



## HKF

CBS is getting their money's worth, I swear.


----------



## HKF

That was a bailout foul call, but if you're going to call fouls all game, I guess you have to call them now.


----------



## HB

YESSSS go A & M. Sosa misses the most crucial free throws

Jones misses, what a tool


----------



## zagsfan20

Yet another example of choking at the line when the games on the line.


----------



## HKF

Missed FT's and inept play have plagued this tournament. And another timeout by Rick Pitino.


----------



## Sunsfan81

wow both teams choked at the line, A&M still leads


----------



## HB

You know what, is there a way to block all this damn commercials


----------



## HKF

Down 1 and you settle for a contested 3? What the hell is wrong with college basketball?


----------



## Sunsfan81

Great game for Sosa, but he misses the big one.


----------



## HB

They blocked the lanes, good coaching by Gillespie.

My bracket saved. Chea!!!!


----------



## Sunsfan81

Great win for Texas A&M. :clap: Basically playing a road game.


----------



## HB

Thats why Sosa is a freshman. Look at all the mistakes in the dying minutes of the game


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Great game. Great game overall by Sosa, but missed FTs and a questionable 3 by him there at the end. Yay for A&M because they saved my bracket.


----------



## HB

Commercials AGAIN


----------



## Diable

BC is up four on Georgetown at the half.It's not even on here and I could drive to the Joel in about 25 minutes.I haven't been getting all the games today like I mostly was in the first round.They've got three channels,but they only show two games.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Damn, VCU is getting whipped.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Georgetown surprisingly down at the half. Go B.C.!


----------



## Sunsfan81

Meanwhile Washington State's defense has cooled down Vanderbilt.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Dammit, BC can make a 3-pointer from the bathroom..


----------



## Sunsfan81

8 point lead for B.C.! If Georgetown loses that would mess up a lot of brackets. :biggrin:


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Sunsfan81 said:


> 8 point lead for B.C.! If Georgetown loses that would mess up a lot of brackets. :biggrin:


.... :thumbdown:


----------



## Blink4

gtown lookin like their gonna make a little run


----------



## DaBruins

Vandy and Washington St is a pretty good game. It seems like there are a lot of Wazzu haters on this board cause they probably haven't seen them play all that much, but Wazzu has some talent. Up 8 now on Vandy with 11 1/2 mins left.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Tie game.


----------



## DaBruins

Wazzu only up by 2 now with 10 mins to go. If they pull out the win I think they could give both GT and BC trouble in the next round.


----------



## Tooeasy

wazzu is having to work so damn hard to even get a shot up right now, its unreal.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

wow, Vandy came back? I've got the GT, BC game on..


----------



## DaBruins

Vandy has come on pretty hot now. Vandy up by 4 with less than 8 to go.


----------



## zagsfan20

Pac-10 teams are so weak. Every Pac-10 just gets out scrapped and man-handled on the boards with the exception of UCLA. This is coming from a Pac-10 fan.


----------



## DaBruins

zagsfan20 said:


> Pac-10 teams are so weak. Every Pac-10 just gets out scrapped and man-handled on the boards with the exception of UCLA. This is coming from a Pac-10 fan.


I disagree. Wazzu and USC are both scrappy teams, they just dont have a lot of strong big men.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Damn, GT rebounds like trees with 80 ft. branches.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Oh **** WHAT a DUNK by GREEENNN!!! Total ownage by GT


----------



## Sunsfan81

nice play by Green


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Rice goddamn, dude's got some range on him.


----------



## Sunsfan81

excellent game for Dudley


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Wow, this is a really good game so far..back and forth great plays.


----------



## Diable

I really expected BC to get blown out in this game.This is probably as good as they've looked for a month,they've certainly sucked recently.I really thought Georgetown would shut down the flex the way everyone else has.It's not that difficult an offense to shut down if you know where the passes are going and you deny the ball on the elbows.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

James Brown sucks... Can't believe he's going to be calling the games this year. Give me Gus Johnson please.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Oh WOW Green is kicking ***...great rebound and putback.


----------



## Diable

Terrible TO by Dudley...that's something else I hate about the flex.When you turn the ball over on the perimeter it's really hard to balance the floor.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Nice play by Green. Game over, Georgetown will win.


----------



## Sunsfan81

WhoDaBest23 said:


> James Brown sucks... Can't believe he's going to be calling the games this year. Give me Gus Johnson please.


He is *HORRIBLE!!!*


----------



## Serrated Shadow

All i need now is for WSU to hold off Vandy and my brackets will be saved...so far today my only miscue is Butler.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

oh SWEET JESUS EWING!!! He just sealed the game with a reverse slam...awesome stuff.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Damn nice pass and play


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn stinkin CBS can't decide what game they want to show


----------



## HB

The Block by that Clark guy was very nice


----------



## Sunsfan81

he should have called a timeout instantly, he wasted time


----------



## Tooeasy

ivory clark rockin his superman cape for the second straight game.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

it's switched to the WSU game here, and Washington just blew their chance...damn.


----------



## Sunsfan81

going to overtime


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Ot


----------



## Sunsfan81

Enough with the Chevy commercials!!! :curse:


----------



## Sunsfan81

wow VCU has cut the Pitt lead to 5


----------



## zagsfan20

Len Elmore is seriously the worst color commentator out there. You always can tell who he's rooting for every game he announces. I swear when Ivory Clark swatted that shot at the end of regulation I heard him say "aw schucks".


----------



## HKF

Hard not to like Tony Bennett's Coogs, they play so hard. Does Vanderbilt do anything other than chuck three's?


----------



## Sunsfan81

Wow, tie game.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Big time 3 pointer.


----------



## zagsfan20

I'm telling you guys, Low can freakin' play!


----------



## HKF

Wow


----------



## HB

Omg!!!!


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Oh damn, VCU's within 5 points.


----------



## Sunsfan81

and James Brown stinks, he's better off in the studio than Greg Gumbel who I'm sick of


----------



## HKF

Not one game has been by more than 7 points (Georgetown and Ohio State). Every game has been contested in the last minute, better beware UNC and UCLA.


----------



## HKF

What the hell Vandy? Almost lost the game.


----------



## Sunsfan81

probably going to another OT


----------



## HB

What in the world is Pitt doing with VCU? Close out the game


----------



## Serrated Shadow

oh man, double ot...and what's going on with PITT?


----------



## kamego

Double OT awesome


----------



## kamego

HB said:


> What in the world is Pitt doing with VCU? Close out the game


VCU is playing pretty tough


----------



## Serrated Shadow

kamego said:


> VCU is playing pretty tough


man oh man, if they beat Pitt...my friends are gonna be drunk for a few days at least.


----------



## Sunsfan81

nice of CBS to finally switch to the Pitt VCU game

VCU leads!!! :clap:


----------



## DaBruins

Let's go VCU!

Always fun to see upsets. And if we can beat Indiana, I'd rather play VCU than Pitt.


----------



## Tooeasy

damn that crowd is goin buck weezy for vcu.


----------



## kamego

heck of a put back for VCU but where is the D?


----------



## Serrated Shadow

my hearts pounding..omg.


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn VCU fouled


----------



## kamego

VCU needed a score there


----------



## Serrated Shadow

time to make some ft's...


----------



## kamego

oh my oh my a foul is called


----------



## HKF

Horrible call refs.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

oh ****...how could he blow that?


----------



## kamego

the ball dont lie


----------



## Sunsfan81

*CHOKED at the FT line!!!*


----------



## DaBruins

WOWWOW! He misses both!

FTs have been huge this year in the tourney


----------



## HKF

Karma, we're going to go to overtime


----------



## kamego

another overtime. the second round is a lot more fun to watch then the first turned out to be


----------



## HB

I am sick and tired of choke jobs


----------



## Diable

These idiots finally show the VCU game on one of the channels regulation is almost over


----------



## Blink4

he misses both FTs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamego

what a steal and a slam for Vandy


----------



## rocketeer

vcu almost got robbed with that foul call. you can't blow the whistle on a foul that occurs after the guy gets his shot swatted for game winning free throws.

but then pitt choked away the gift.

i think vcu takes this one in overtime.


----------



## kamego

WSU is done


----------



## Sunsfan81

HB said:


> I am sick and tired of choke jobs


LOL


----------



## kamego

WSU hits a monster 3 to get back into the game atleast


----------



## Sunsfan81

It's not over yet, choked at the line!!!


----------



## kamego

Vandy misses another pair of free throws.....

Come on doesn't anyone practice free throws any more?


----------



## DaBruins

MISSED FTS AGAIN!

Wazzu is alive


----------



## kamego

Vandy doesn't deserve to win with free throw shooting like that lol

back to Pitt/VCU


----------



## DaBruins

DAMN! Wazzu lost. And now VCU is down again.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Jesus, my brackets just got ****ed in the *******.


----------



## Sunsfan81

What the hell was Washington State doing???? They couldn't even foul them


----------



## rainman

Not sure the drill here, you root for the underdog unless they're playing a team you like?


----------



## Sunsfan81

big 3 from Fields


----------



## kamego

rainman said:


> Not sure the drill here, you root for the underdog unless they're playing a team you like?


I only prefer the underdog if they are a pretty large underdog. I wasn't rooting for Vandy but I do want VCU to win


----------



## HKF

Why does everyone go for 3, if they are down 2? Does no one go to the rim?


----------



## rainman

Sunsfan81 said:


> What the hell was Washington State doing???? They couldn't even foul them


The expression in this part of the country is they cougd it.


----------



## Diable

Everyone is rooting for their brackets


----------



## Sunsfan81

Damn! Game is pretty much over. Pitt will advance.


----------



## HKF

Man oh man, VCU needs to defend the 3.


----------



## HB

Fields a 3, a rebound and an assist all in the space of one minute


----------



## HB

Diable said:


> Everyone is rooting for their brackets


CORRECT, most especially when money is at stake


----------



## kamego

HKF said:


> Why does everyone go for 3, if they are down 2? Does no one go to the rim?


You got me. Easy buckets would be all I would want


----------



## Sunsfan81

Diable said:


> Everyone is rooting for their brackets


Not me. I'd rather see big upsets.


----------



## kamego

I get to watch the start of the MSU game instead of Pitt in OT perfect. lol


----------



## kamego

Sunsfan81 said:


> Not me. I'd rather see big upsets.


Agreed


----------



## Diable

I didn't fill out a single bracket this year.I just want to enjoy the games without worrying about stuff like that.


----------



## HB

Chokers!!! Why do I see so many chokers


----------



## rainman

That Pitt bunch will let you back in the game. Does it make sense to have Gray on the bench?


----------



## kamego

VCU just doesnt die lol


----------



## HB

Just one freethrow, please make one


----------



## Sunsfan81

LOL, more choking at the line!!!


----------



## kamego

VCU is smart and goes for the easy 2. Good basketball


----------



## HKF

If you're a fan of "good" basketball, it's hard to like college basketball right now. The missed FT's are critical.


----------



## kamego

VCU fouled a bit early there. Good attempt to get a rebound


----------



## kamego

HKF said:


> If you're a fan of "good" basketball, it's hard to like college basketball right now. The missed FT's are critical.


I have to agree today. I am seeing a few spots of teams playing good basketball but there is no reason any team ever shots below 80% from the line.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Game over unless Pitt chokes at the line again


----------



## Serrated Shadow

they got 1..should be all she wrote...


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Valiant effort by VCU...they scared the **** outta Pitt.


----------



## Sunsfan81

And so Pitt wins. Damn, 11 seed is out, need Winthrop to win tomorrow.


----------



## kamego

MSU and UNC are putting a good amount of points on the board


----------



## BallStateCards

Diable said:


> Everyone is rooting for their brackets


Heh, I know. I can't do brackets so I was just rooting against my least favorite teams (Miami, Butler, and Notre Dame)...


----------



## HKF

UNC sure is getting away with a lot of fouls.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> UNC sure is getting away with a lot of fouls.


Not a surprise, them and Duke always do.


----------



## kamego

BallStateCards said:


> Heh, I know. I can't do brackets so I was just rooting against my least favorite teams (Miami, Butler, and Notre Dame)...


Your hate bracket is in pretty good shape then lol


----------



## HB

I cannot believe this crap. Put back my heels CBS


----------



## Sunsfan81

Michigan State can't contain Hansbrough


----------



## DaBruins

Great start for the Bruins. Gotta keep it up.


----------



## zagsfan20

"The weather has been scrumptious".....haha what a cheese puff.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Spartans hanging in


----------



## zagsfan20

Is it just me, or does DJ White look exactly like Danny Manning.


----------



## kamego

I had to turn on ESPN 2. Lady Demons are more important then Michigan State lol


----------



## rainman

zagsfan20 said:


> Is it just me, or does DJ White look exactly like Danny Manning.


Yeah except he's shorter, slower and not as good.


----------



## MLKG

It's bad enough UNC gets to play a home game, these refs don't need to call the game like it's one.

I think Neitzel has missed more open shots in this half than he has all year, probably out of shock by the great looks he's getting. I can't see North Carolina getting to the final four with the kind of defense they play.


----------



## kamego

MLKG said:


> It's bad enough UNC gets to play a home game, these refs don't need to call the game like it's one.
> 
> I think Neitzel has missed more open shots in this half than he has all year, probably out of shock by the great looks he's getting. I can't see North Carolina getting to the final four with the kind of defense they play.


Neitzel shot worse then this in the big ten tourny. He has just been a bit off lately.


----------



## HKF

See I'm not the only one who thinks UNC is getting all the calls.


----------



## Diable

My brother is certain to tell you the exact opposite.Carolina hasn't gotten a call in his lifetime


----------



## Sunsfan81

Diable said:


> My brother is certain to tell you the exact opposite.Carolina hasn't gotten a call in his lifetime


LOL only Duke gets more calls than them.


----------



## rainman

The amount of contact that has been let go early in the tournament would lead one to question why start now(UNC vs MSU).


----------



## DaBruins

UCLA game is getting sloppy now. Lots of fouls called on us though. Aboya already has 3 fouls on him with 30 mins to go.


----------



## kamego

rainman said:


> The amount of contact that has been let go early in the tournament would lead one to question why start now(UNC vs MSU).


With this many games, what ref's are calling games could become an issue. Usually the NCAA doesn't allow ref's to do more then a game a day.


----------



## rainman

kamego said:


> With this many games, what ref's are calling games could become an issue. Usually the NCAA doesn't allow ref's to do more then a game a day.


Everything gets watered down from the announcing to the refs.


----------



## HB

Tyler is the equalizer


----------



## essbee

Great defensive effort in this UCLA/OK (oops I mean IND) game. Typical sampson contest lol


----------



## HKF

[Bill Walton voice] UCLA Basketball... It's "BOOOORRRING>" [/Walton]


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> [Bill Walton voice] UCLA Basketball... It's "BOOOORRRING>" [/Walton]



What does that make Indiana basketball?


----------



## DaBruins

The D is suffocating right now. 

UCLA up 20-13 at halftime.


----------



## zagsfan20

13 points at the half....lol


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> [Bill Walton voice] UCLA Basketball... It's "BOOOORRRING>" [/Walton]


Blame it on Howland. It was the same when he was at Pitt.


----------



## HKF

rainman said:


> What does that make Indiana basketball?


Now I remember why I wanted Gonzaga to win.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Spartans regain the lead


----------



## HB

Tyler bring us home


----------



## HKF

How come Hansbrough keeps getting continuation calls?


----------



## rainman

Tyler Hansbrough is a beast but he's flat out short for the pros.


----------



## TiMVP2

GOD i hate UNC a lot of BS calls for them..... i hope they lose so bad...


UCLA beating indiana only 20-13 at the half
13 points!! hansbrough has 25!!


----------



## DaBruins

Howland ball is awesome. I hope Jrue Holiday is willing to play it.


----------



## Diable

mercurial?go buy a dictionary Enberg...


----------



## MLKG

Tyler Hansbrough's new nickname is Dwyane Wade.


----------



## HKF

This is a bad Indiana team. I wish they would have broken up Creighton and Nevada, because Gonzaga would have lost to Nevada and Creighton would have beaten this dog of an Indiana team.


----------



## cpawfan

Diable said:


> I guess this Ohio State game is only about thirty minutes from Xavier's campus isn't it...Of course there's probably as many Ohio State fans in Cincinnati


Nice geography knowledge :clap: :clap:

http://maps.yahoo.com/index.php#mvt...+45207&trf=0&lon=-84.48761&lat=38.5997&mag=10

<table id="ymaproute" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><th class="ymappt">







</th><th class="ymappaddress">3800 Victory Parkway Cincinnati, Ohio 45207</th></tr><tr><td class="" ymapb="">1.</td><td>Start at *3800* *VICTORY* *PKWY,* *CINCINNATI* on *DANA* *AVE* going toward *UNIVERSITY* *DR* - *go 0.4* mi</td></tr><tr><td class="" ymapb="">2.</td><td>Turn







*Right* on *CLARION* *AVE* - *go 0.2* mi</td></tr><tr><td class="" ymapb="">3.</td><td>Turn







*Right* on *MONTGOMERY* *RD* - *go 0.1* mi</td></tr><tr><td class="" ymapb="">4.</td><td>Turn







*Right* onto *I-71* *SOUTH* toward *LOUISVILLE* - *go 24.2* mi</td></tr><tr><td class="" ymapb="">5.</td><td>Continue on *I-75* *SOUTH* - *go 55.0* mi</td></tr><tr><td class="" ymapb="">6.</td><td>Take ramp onto *I-64* *EAST* - *go 2.6* mi</td></tr><tr><td class="" ymapb="">7.</td><td>Take exit *#115/KY-922* onto *NEWTOWN* *PIKE* toward *AIRPORT/LEXINGTON* - *go 3.6* mi</td></tr><tr><td class="" ymapb="">8.</td><td>Turn







*Left* on *W* *MAIN* *ST* - *go 0.4* mi</td></tr><tr><td class="" ymapb="">9.</td><td>Continue on *W* *VINE* *ST* - *go 0.1* mi</td></tr><tr><td class="" ymapb="">10.</td><td>Arrive at *430* *W* *VINE* *ST,* *LEXINGTON,* on the







*Right*</td></tr><tr><th class="ymappt">







</th><th class="ymappaddress">430 W. Vine St. Lexington, KY 40507</th></tr><tr><td class="ymapptotaldist"> </td><td class="ymapptotaldist">Total Distance: 86.5 miles, Total Travel Time: 1 hours 25 mins

Those are the directions from Xavier's campus to Rupp Arena
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## HKF

I don't want to hear anyone whine about Duke getting the calls anymore. If you're watching this UNC game, you'll see that even though Michigan State has been getting hammered, they can't buy a call.


----------



## zagsfan20

DaBruins said:


> Howland ball is awesome. I hope Jrue Holiday is willing to play it.


A lot of Dawg fans think Romar has him locked up.


----------



## HB

Who the heck does this Naitzel guy think he is

Lawson with a huge 3!!!


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> I don't want to hear anyone whine about Duke getting the calls anymore. If you're watching this UNC game, you'll see that even though Michigan State has been getting hammered, they can't buy a call.


OK, we'll whine about Duke and UNC getting the calls.


----------



## MLKG

HKF said:


> I don't want to hear anyone whine about Duke getting the calls anymore. If you're watching this UNC game, you'll see that even though Michigan State has been getting hammered, they can't buy a call.


Yet all Hansborough needs to do to get to the free throw line is pivot and throw his shoulder into somebody.


----------



## HB

Talk about questionable calls


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> Disagree. I don't feel Texas, Kansas and A&M would be able to go to Notre Dame, Syracuse, West Virginia, UConn, Pitt, Villanova and end up with only 3 losses like Georgetown. Georgetown is a better team than all 3 of these teams.


As a reminder Villanova 76 - (21) Texas 69 on January 20, 2007

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaab/recap?gid=200701200617


----------



## HB

You would think by now, Roy has found a way to stop all this easy backdoor points


----------



## Sunsfan81

And Indiana finally has 20 points! Only took them 27 minutes.


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn, another 3. Michigan State is screwed


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

The refs are helping IU as much as they can, two offensive fouls on their past two possessions go uncalled (Aboya was two-hand shoved 5 feet out from under the basket and the refs blow Mata on the other end when his defender commits a foul, then a shoulder shove off on Collison's man). ridiculous refereeing.


----------



## HB

Ginyard shuts Neitzel down lol I am loving it


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Neitzle's new name should be Launchpad


----------



## Sunsfan81

Game over. North Carolina wins.


----------



## cpawfan

Anyone else sick of the graphic about the Big 10's record in the tourney so far?


----------



## HKF

Indiana and UCLA set basketball back 27 years, with this dog of a game they are playing.


----------



## MLKG

Tyler Hansbrough will get the press, but Ty Lawson won the game for Carolina. When Michigan State gets it's defense set they are very tough to score on. Lawson had them off-balance the whole game.

MSU finally has it's toughness back after the Paul Davis era. They had no depth and only two scorers this year but they still played well above expectations. They are going to be dangerous next year. They aren't losing anybody and they are bringing in Kalin Lucas, Chris Allen, and Durrell Summers.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> Indiana and UCLA set basketball back 27 years, with this dog of a game they are playing.


It's almost unwatchable.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

Sunsfan81 said:


> It's almost unwatchable.


The way the refs are letting White climb backs, while calling incidental contact on UCLA's bigmen, it is pretty unwatchable for me.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Why Izzo calling a timeout? The game is long over, just end it.


----------



## HB

HKF said:


> Indiana and UCLA set basketball back 27 years, with this dog of a game they are playing.


Too funny


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

And White shoves an airborne Mata without getting called. Again.


----------



## HKF

James Brown is the worst play by play analyst in this tournament. Also can Earl Calloway actually finish a layup? Good grief.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> James Brown is the worst play by play analyst in this tournament.


He's brutal. And I think he's going to continue to call games in the next rounds.


----------



## DaBruins

You guys just dont get it. This is why we win. You wanna play us? Get ready for a dogfight.


----------



## zagsfan20

Calloway always looks like he's yakked out.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Wow Indiana within 3!!! Give them credit for at least shooting much better in the 2nd half and getting back in it.


----------



## Sunsfan81

two point game, what a turnaround


----------



## HKF

Sunsfan81 said:


> He's brutal. And I think he's going to continue to call games in the next rounds.


Yes, he replaced Gus Johnson. No more Gus for the tournament.


----------



## DaBruins

Damn, we've let em back in. Only up 2.


----------



## TiMVP2

Go Ucla I Have Them Vs Texas In The Championship


----------



## HB

DaBruins said:


> You guys just dont get it. This is why we win. You wanna play us? Get ready for a dogfight.


An overrated team in my opinion


----------



## Sunsfan81

Fouled, 3 FTs for Indiana!!!


----------



## HKF

UCLA doing everything they can to give this game away.


----------



## Diable

I quit on this game...What a silly foul on the three point shooter up four!


----------



## Sunsfan81

Tie game!!!!!


----------



## HB

Another freaking choke job


----------



## Sunsfan81

What a choke by UCLA, I thought it was over.


----------



## HKF

Calloway finally stepped up and finished.


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> UCLA doing everything they can to give this game away.


After what they did to us last year, it feels like redemption if they lose.


----------



## Diable

Rebound the missed ft and tie the game...wow.

I don't know why you want to get into an ugly game with a big ten team.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Ah damn, bad pass


----------



## HKF

James Brown, yes we understand about executing in practice. Who chokes worse?


----------



## Sunsfan81

Horrible shot. Game over, UCLA survives.


----------



## HKF

Indiana basketball, it's catastrophic. LOL.


----------



## UD40

Well, UCLA walks away with it.

And I also got a nice surprise when I saw my bracket and I had Vanderbilt winning.


----------



## HB

I still cant believe how anyone could say Collison is the best point guard in the nation


----------



## rainman

MLKG said:


> Tyler Hansbrough will get the press, but Ty Lawson won the game for Carolina. When Michigan State gets it's defense set they are very tough to score on. Lawson had them off-balance the whole game.
> 
> MSU finally has it's toughness back after the Paul Davis era. They had no depth and only two scorers this year but they still played well above expectations. They are going to be dangerous next year. They aren't losing anybody and they are bringing in Kalin Lucas, Chris Allen, and Durrell Summers.



Talk about toughness Hansbrough gets 33 still sporting a broken nose and he's not the mvp? The other thing is they got to the final 4 with Paul Davis so he couldnt have been the softie you imply, give us a break with some of this stuff.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

*U----C----L-A. U-C-L-A, beat the refs!*

Reminiscent of last year's lopsidedly officiated games.


----------



## DaBruins

HB said:


> I still cant believe how anyone could say Collison is the best point guard in the nation


What's not to believe? He got us the win today.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HB said:


> I still cant believe how anyone could say Collison is the best point guard in the nation


He's not. Acie Law is the best PG.


----------



## DaBruins

Sunsfan81 said:


> He's not. Acie Law is the best PG.


Not based on pro potential though. But just pure college, Law is the best in the nation right now. I'd put Collison #2.


----------



## HB

DaBruins said:


> Not based on pro potential though. But just pure college, Law is the best in the nation right now. I'd put Collison #2.


He is not even in my top four


----------



## DaBruins

HB said:


> He is not even in my top four


That's sad. You realize defense is half the game right?


----------



## SheriffKilla

honestly through most of the season i thought UCLA had the best team in the nation...
but now i really think they've fallen of, so i have to go with florida
they were pretty impressive in the first round(against a pretty **** team but still)


----------



## Gtown07

fjkdsi said:


> honestly through most of the season i thought UCLA had the best team in the nation...
> but now i really think they've fallen of, so i have to go with florida
> they were pretty impressive in the first round(against a pretty **** team but still)



dude did u watch the first half against Jackson St.? They're due for a bad loss. Wouldn't be surprised if Graves puts it on them in the next round. 

As for the pg debate. On the pro level give me Collison. Right now though in March, Acie Law may be the best player in the entire tourny.


----------

